# Vizio E280i-B1 a good buy?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So Ive been looking at a small smart TV for a bedroom and it seems that this E280i-B1 has it all even a full LED backlight display. I found it at Futureshop for $239. Seems like a great deal and the reviews seem favorable.

Thoughts?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Other than it not being 1080p resolution it looks to be ok. Anymore it's hard to find full array led backlighting. Do you have Best Buys in Canada because they have some crazy good deals on tv's right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes we have Bestbuy as well. They actually own Futureshop.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You might check them before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I dunno Tony, 28”? We (temporarily) have a 27” in one our bedrooms and at the viewing distance from the bed (10’) it’s _really_ small. My mom has a 32” in her room and from 10” its livable, but barely. We’re planning on replacing both with a 39” next year.

BTW, you can get referb’d Vizios on eBay really cheap. You can get a 32” smart TV for not much more what you’re looking at for the 28”.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I thought about that. but the space I have available wont fit anything larger I may look at a 32" and see if that will work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I know you said you have size constraints but this is just an example of what's available for less than the FutureShop tv.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/panason...lack/4875001.p?id=1219104862306&skuId=4875001


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly a certain place will freeze over long before we ever see deals like that up here. You get way better deals in the US. That same TV at best buy here is $599


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! I didn't know that but if it makes you feel any better our medical coverage fees are astronomical?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive heard that, there is a case happening here right now where a family was vacationing in Hawaii and had their baby 3 months early. They got a bill last month for just shy of 1 million $ and have had to declare bankruptcy. Their insurance wont cover it because she apparently had a pre known high risk of issues.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a sad but typical example of common insurance practices here in the States. About 45 days ago I had an emergency appendectomy and the total charged to my insurance was nearly $26,000. It's a vicious cycle of hospitals taking advantage of insurance companies and those same insurance companies trying to pass it on to the companies providing the insurance and those individuals covered. It's a broken system and Canada as well as several other countries have much better medical systems. Having said all of that and taken your thread completely off topic (sorry) you shouldn't be charged over twice what I'd pay for the same tv.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I ended up going with this Samsung 32" Seems like a good compromise on size and price for up here.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought a 32" Samsung Smart TV at Best Buy here in T-Town last night for $237. Gotta love Black Friday! Like you I needed one for the bedroom & the 40" model was too wide for the cabinet. They don't make an in-between size like a 37" (would have been perfect).


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

I plan to pick up the E241i-B1 24" for our bedroom. I wanted a 32" but the wife says its too big as our room is not that large. We have an old 17.1" in there now that is much too small.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow 17 is too small. Not sure of your distance, but our bedroom tv(and pc monitor) is at 13 feet. Imo it should be closer to 40. 32 is for the guest room lol!


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Our room is small, 12'x12' and the TV is about 9 feet away sitting on a dresser. Well, the replacement will be wall mounted right next to and overlapping the dresser. A 32" is just a tad too much in this room. Our second rental home in 2 years after relocating. The last house had a master that was double the size of this one that had a fireplace sitting area. A 42" would have been right at home in that room. Hopefully, one day we will settle in a home with a desired size master.


----------

